# Heimdall Mech Mod



## Vapourshark (29/7/14)

Does anybody in South Africa stock the heimdall mech mod?
I just have to have it!


----------



## Tom (29/7/14)

i doubt that u can get it in SA, but UK:

http://shmovapes.co.uk/home/85-heimdall-black-edition-by-vape-jam.html

shipping should be easy going from there....just the exchange rate makes this one costly.


----------

